# New iPod Photo



## kainjow (Jul 17, 2004)

"mrdhammer" from macrumors.com found this pic on msn.com:

http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/msnbc/S...Photos/mag/040726_Issue/040717_COVER.320w.jpg

Looks like the real deal!


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 17, 2004)

be it to kainjow to find the picture... who probably already has had his hands on one for the past few weeks. Can't really tell by the photo, but looks like the same earphones... can't really read the menu to well. The screen looks like active matrix though.  Looks good to me. I thought I wouldn't like the all in one scroll wheel. It looks like the center button curves in a bit not sharp wall like the other ones. The screen looks really vivid though.


----------



## quiksan (Jul 17, 2004)

that's kinda weird - 
image kinda looks photoshopped, but the url puts it on msnbc's media site (under newsweek).  

right on i guess.  will be pretty neat I suppose.  drop the current gen prices so I can get one of those now!


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 17, 2004)

Here is an enlarged cover image url;


http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/i/msnbc/S...ents/Photos/mag/040726_issue/040717_COVER.jpg


----------



## texanpenguin (Jul 17, 2004)

My iPod 3G doesn't have a "Shuffle Songs" option either... could this be a new iPod OS that works happily with Party Shuffle option in iTunes 4.5+?

I for one can believe this. It doesn't detract from the uniqueness of the iPod Mini, and it doesn't divert from the way the iPod is supposed to look - a CONSUMER device, thus white acrylic. Hopefully this will put to rest all the claims that the iPod will go brushed metal. Perhaps if they make a new PowerPod device, which is more PDA-oriented, thus belonging in the Power user range.


----------



## gerbick (Jul 17, 2004)

oh nice.  I likes... no color screen though.  hmmm... some predictions seem to have been confirmed wrong.


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 17, 2004)

Everything looks great on it, I hope they don't have a crappy plastic back on there. The metal backing really made the ipod, and allowed for the engraving. If its brushed metal and not total chrome that would be fine as well. After looking at some other photos not sure if the screen resolution has been improved.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 17, 2004)

Hehe... I'm thinking the "color screen" that was confirmed by certain members of this forum may actually be a monochrome screen with several different colored "themes" or solid-color backgrounds/backlights... still a colored screen, but not what we expected.


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 17, 2004)

What would the possibility be that this new ipod is actually less than 4 gigs its only 1 or 2 gigs and is all plastic, with nothing special and sells for $149.99 then in August they have the new big brother ipods at $249 and up and the mini is at $229. So, that would cover all spectrums of the music player market. Though I doubt that very much will actually come to fruition.


----------



## soulseek (Jul 18, 2004)

mi5moav sorry to say this, but uve missunderstood Jobs' and apple's way of thinkin completely 
there will never be such a cheap ipod, because its just not possible 


as for the picture being photoshopped, can some1 (eg quiksan) pls explain where he can see such indications ??? ''


and 3rd and most important. this is a CONFIRMATION of Scotts fake claiims concerning a new colour ipod just to gather more ppl in the forum  
how does macosx.com feel now that theyre humeliated once again ?


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 18, 2004)

1) i think scott need to stop with the predictions
2) i think it is an iPod mini wheel PSed on to an iPod
3) why would jobs let newsweek publish this before he announces a new iPod?

(as for the menu, i am not sure if it is PSed or not)


----------



## soulseek (Jul 18, 2004)

ahahahah
any guy who thinks this is PSed ur pathetic...

ill be laughin tomorrow just like when i was laughin when Panther screenshots were out and some ppl thought the metal interface was fake!

this iPod has been rumoured the past week with accurate details being provided  
It IS TRUE , and it just happens that Jobs has given an exclusive interview to them  
interviews and magazines take time, they dont just happen in a few hours. the magazine is being sent out today for its readers to have it on monday tuesday !!! and it so happens it was posted online. nothin strange !


----------



## jobsen_ski (Jul 18, 2004)

the button in the middle isnt INdented its OUTdented - if thats even a word - just like the mini's the button feels so much more classy than the flat buttin on the 3G ipod models. It also actualy clicks in (like the four sides of the wheel)so that you know you pressed it! the only thing that I would say is that the wheel loks a funny colour. The one on the mini is whit this one seems to have a blue tinge to it. could it be that what ever colour you set the scrren to (as ElDiablo suggested) the wheel also has a slight hint of that colour i.e. if the screen was red(ish) (prob would be more like pink) then the wheel would have a red (ish) glow?


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 18, 2004)

well, it does look like the mini will be the el cheapo, this is the middle of the line with the 20 and the 40 and then ipod xtreme at 60gigs might have some other video/color screen options.   Definetly looks like the mini could come down to $199 this would be the 299 - 399 option and then this new ipod xtreme is going to be at 499 with color screen and built in fm transmitter later in august.


----------



## fryke (Jul 18, 2004)

You don't think they'd put the medium model on the cover of newsweek if the highend had a colour screen, now would you. Highend will have 60GB drive, but still the same old screen.


----------



## kainjow (Jul 18, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> well, it does look like the mini will be the el cheapo, this is the middle of the line with the 20 and the 40 and then ipod xtreme at 60gigs might have some other video/color screen options.   Definetly looks like the mini could come down to $199 this would be the 299 - 399 option and then this new ipod xtreme is going to be at 499 with color screen and built in fm transmitter later in august.


Don't think it'll happen. Current iPods are expecting to be $299 for 20G, $399 for 40G, so same price but bigger drives. $199 for iPod mini is too cheap for Apple..


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 18, 2004)

I will eat my shorts if the ipod mini doesn't get down to $199 by Jan of next year. Better yet I'll actually buy a pc. The color screen is far flung. I really don't get the whole color screen thing. My ipod is usually in my pocket and I don't use album art and I wouldn't download superflous garbage onto my ipod.  If it were to glow different colors like my ibooks charger ring that would be fine with me. Hopefully, they up the notes to 16k. The longer battery life is definetly a plus. If they added another card game and better shuffle features that would be great.


----------



## kainjow (Jul 18, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> Hopefully, they up the notes to 16k.


Current notes are at 4k. Quadrupling the current size is a little extreme. I do hope they add more features to the notes reader


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 18, 2004)

Here's the actual Newsweek story:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5457434/site/newsweek/

Highlights
- No color (screens or cases)
- Moved the Mini scrollwheel to new iPod
- Cost per megabyte is lower ($399 for 40gig, $299 for 20gig)
- No more 15 gig model, iPod mini is the only "low end"
- Slightly smaller (millimeter thinner, slightly shorter) but otherwise no changes to the chassis
- Slightly improved menus
- Ability to play back at 25% faster (intended for audiobooks), slower, without changing pitch (i.e. it doesn't compress the waveform, it just removes samples, which is the right way to do it =)
- Here's the big one - 50% boost in battery life!


----------



## Randman (Jul 18, 2004)

I'll buy one just for the new battery. And here I went and ordered a Mini last week.


----------



## soulseek (Jul 18, 2004)

quiksan said:
			
		

> that's kinda weird -
> image kinda looks photoshopped,





			
				JetwingX said:
			
		

> 2) i think it is an iPod mini wheel PSed on to an iPod
> 3) why would jobs let newsweek publish this before he announces a new iPod?
> 
> (as for the menu, i am not sure if it is PSed or not)




http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5457434/site/newsweek/

ahhaha do i have to say 'I TOLD U SOO' ???


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 18, 2004)

I can most definitely say that the cover photo of Newsweek showing Jobs holding the new iPod is most DEFINITELY photoshopped.

Look at Job's hair.  Do you think they took that photo of him with a big-ass Newsweek banner behind him?  NO!  They PHOTOSHOPPED the images to make it look like the banner was behind his head!

Ha-ha to YOU, soulseek!


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 18, 2004)

...And as Photoshop is a quite common tool for touching up or editing photographs for media like this, this would be normal.

The question really should have been, "Is this a fake?".  The answer in this case is "No".

Interesting.  I'm a bit pleased with the new upgrade.  I'm not sure how long Apple is going to be able to continue the "slight upgrades are enough to stay ahead of the competition" thing, but this upgrade definitely narrows any advantage in most areas that competitors may have had (in this case, price and battery life).

The iPod is definitely interesting in that, unlike the Mac, they've been able to get away with price premiums of 10-40% more than the competition by offering a superior product in terms of "user experience".  I suppose this has a lot to do with being able to get on top early in the development of the market, whereas in the desktop space they've been fighting the Wintel inertia.  (I suppose the price premiums of 100% or so also make a big difference).

Kudo's to Apple for continuing to make a primo product and stave off the competition.  I'm always nervous tho that someone (Microsoft?) will finally be able to come up with an interface that's nearly as good (it can't POSSIBLY be _that hard_) at a much lower cost, and start to take over the market...  Or that someone really WILL come up with a much superior product (I have to admit the portable video devices are getting very interesting...)


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 18, 2004)

Getting a bit offtopic, but still iPoddy:

It still bugs me that I still don't have any GOOD way to use the iPod in the car.  I don't have a tape or audio-in jack on my tuner in my car, and I'm not exactly going to go out and "BMW my iPod".  

I *love* the form-factor on the iTrip, but the interface *sucks*.  Unfortunately the airwaves around here are extremely congested, and I have to switch stations during my commute between here and work - something I *don't* want to do while driving.

I ended up settling on the Belkin Tunecast which at least allows me to change channels by hitting a couple of buttons on the front of the unit, though it leaves me with a mass of cables (power for the Tunecast, dangling Tunecast from the iPod, and power for the iPod).  It also means I still have to look at the iPod screen to see what song's playing, hold it to change channels/skip/change playlists/etc, and I have nowhere to PUT it except in my lap or the seat next to me.

I'm not the only one frustrated with this, am I?  Are there any solutions that I'm missing?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 18, 2004)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> ...3) why would jobs let newsweek publish this before he announces a new iPod?


Walking IN to the keynote at MacWorld SF in 2002, Newsweek was outside handing out the upcoming eiditions of the magazine. On the cover was the flat iMac.

  So effectively newsweek made the announcement BEFORE Steve could at the keynote.

  Maybe they are doing something similar again?


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/industry_news/article_650.shtml

Alpine/Ipod


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 18, 2004)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> Getting a bit offtopic, but still iPoddy:
> 
> It still bugs me that I still don't have any GOOD way to use the iPod in the car.  I don't have a tape or audio-in jack on my tuner in my car, and I'm not exactly going to go out and "BMW my iPod".
> 
> I'm not the only one frustrated with this, am I?  Are there any solutions that I'm missing?



Well, what do you want?  You don't want to use RF, you don't have a tape deck and you don't have line-in.  You don't offer any way to get the iPod music into your stereo, so it sounds like it's time to upgrade your car stereo!  What do you want the iPod to do, transmit the songs by telepathy?


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for the Alpine heads-up, when the KCA-420i comes out (supposdly late-September?) it may solve a bunch of my problems.

http://www.alpine-usa.com/products/leading_technology/leading_tech_kca-420i.htm

Now does anyone know of a good in-car mount for the iPod?  =)


----------



## gerbick (Jul 18, 2004)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> 1) i think scott need to stop with the predictions


yeah, batting a 1.000 in the wrong way doesn't look too well.

I'm gonna start confirming my own speculations here soon.  Seems to be the way to get stuff noticed.


----------



## Randman (Jul 18, 2004)

True, but you heard it first. The new G5 iMacs WILL have a COLOR screen. Our sources have confirmed this.


----------



## gerbick (Jul 18, 2004)

lol.


----------



## kendall2 (Jul 18, 2004)

the new ipod looks a little smaller.  i might actually take the plunge with this release, lowered price or not. 

as for the color prediction, did anyone actually believe it?  what conceivable reason would apple have to make the ipod color?  the most common response to that question, "digital pictures."  please...

anyhow, i hope apple comes to the rescue and shows the industry how to do a digital video player up right with a killer device like they did with digital music and the ipod.


----------



## soulseek (Jul 19, 2004)

i dont think there will ever be a video player by apple... the same goes for a PDA

Steve is no stupid man 
A music player u take with u to the gym, goin to work, walkin to the mall, in the car,
on the subway... etc.. and its just as good, if not Better than listening on a stereo!

Video players are not the same, they have a small screen which makes it hard to see and therefore can not be compared with home devices....
second of all a video player, u have to hold it, u can just leave it in ur pocket, and its not useful everywhere, eg on the street, or in the gym.

there will never be a seperate video player from apple.
maybe in 10 years time, given the tech advancements, the iPod will play video, but thats a whole diff story!


----------



## kainjow (Jul 19, 2004)

as of this posting (8:12 AM) Apple Store is down!!!


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jul 19, 2004)

New iPods in the store!!!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 19, 2004)

even in europe!


----------



## Mat (Jul 19, 2004)

Even in Australia!

Looks like you no longer get the dock, remote and carry case included!  That sucks.

I literally was going to buy one this week, then today I read this post and found out about this new one.  That was pretty lucky.  I want those accessories though.


----------



## diablojota (Jul 19, 2004)

The 40GB has the dock still, but it does appear that they no longer include the remote.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 19, 2004)

I didn't read anything about bluetooth. Now, that would have been a nice feature..


----------



## diablojota (Jul 19, 2004)

Mat said:
			
		

> Even in Australia!
> 
> Looks like you no longer get the dock, remote and carry case included!  That sucks.
> 
> I literally was going to buy one this week, then today I read this post and found out about this new one.  That was pretty lucky.  I want those accessories though.



Apparently the 40GB also comes with the remote according to the apple website.


----------



## bobbo (Jul 19, 2004)

they look neato. nice job to apple for including the clickwheel. the old ones were annoying to use.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Who saw the phasing out of the 15GB model coming?!?!?!  Who I KNOW I DID,   it makes the iPod Mini look like a good choice in players now.  I'm happy the 40GB is cheaper now, thank god i didn't buy one yet. Woo!


----------

